# How to attach concrete table top to the iron base?



## Evela (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi everyone :smile: I'm new to the forum and DIY as well! I made a mosaic in concrete so its quite heavy piece of art :smile: I was wondering if I could use it as a garden table top. I have no idea how to attach it to a iron table base. Can anyone help? Thanks :smile:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

What does the base look like? If it has a large enough flat on top you could glue it with construction adhesive.


----------



## Evela (Apr 27, 2016)

Thank you for a quick reply I haven't bought the base yet as I wasn't sure if its possible to attach a slab of concrete to the base. Ive seen a nice one online but it was more like a frame (I wanted to post a link but it doesn't allow me here). Do you think adhesive would be strong enough? Is there any brand you would recommend?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

How large is the table top, and how thick is it?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

A frame with a lip that the concrete could be dropped into is another option.
If the concrete is thick enough you could also drill it and install fasteners.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I made a mosaic in concrete *so its quite heavy piece of art* :smile: I was wondering if I could use it as a garden table top.


Ayuh,.... Get out yer paper, 'n pencil, 'n draw out yer vision of the table base,...

Then bring yer drawin' to yer local weldin' fab shop,....
Ask 'em to build yer vision outa steel,....

Or buy a welder, find some steel, 'n build it yerself,....
If ya do, start a thread down in the metal workin' forum,....


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

How heavy is it ?

Could be so heavy that's it isn't going anywhere, glue or no glue.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

lower height tables are usually held in place by gravity,,, taller tables may require attaching hardware due to the center of gravity being higher,,, any conc tabletop i've ever seen that rqd fasteners had then pre-placed in the conc before casting,,, now you're faced w/lead shield lags

not the way i'd have done it but its art - who knows - maybe it'll crk & be more interesting,,, key phrase to me was ' have no idea ' but that's how we learn - good luck


----------

